# Worm ID please, nasty long green thing



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

Tank been up and running for close to a month, saw this thing shooting out from the live rock today, at least 5 inches long, green in color. I tried to take it out with tweezers but it split into 2 pieces (the one in the video is the smaller side) and kept swimming. While i was taking the camera out the long one disappears, and from the video I think the short one got sucked into the power head and probably turned into a pile of jam . Just wondering what is it and if one shows up again should I try to net it out?

on a side note I just saw a really small bristleworm today as well... found 2 new worms in one morning... what a way to start the day.

PS: just found a video which look exactly like what what i have, but mine is bright green in color, and also swimming in bright sunlight =.=


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

SourGummy said:


> Tank been up and running for close to a month, saw this thing shooting out from the live rock today, at least 5 inches long, green in color. I tried to take it out with tweezers but it split into 2 pieces (the one in the video is the smaller side) and kept swimming. While i was taking the camera out the long one disappears, and from the video I think the short one got sucked into the power head and probably turned into a pile of jam . Just wondering what is it and if one shows up again should I try to net it out?
> 
> on a side note I just saw a really small bristleworm today as well... found 2 new worms in one morning... what a way to start the day.
> 
> PS: just found a video which look exactly like what what i have, but mine is bright green in color, and also swimming in bright sunlight =.=


Can I use your video to ask an invert Dr. on another forum and post the results here, there and my own?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

got it 

PM Me


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

J-P said:


> Can I use your video to ask an invert Dr. on another forum and post the results here, there and my own?


go ahead


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

> *Ron Shimek (9/30/2011)*[hr]Hi,
> 
> Have the interested party do a search through this forum on *"epitoke."*
> 
> ...


Here is the official reply bt Dr. Ron Shimek.

If you search on marine depot there is a tonne of info on these critters.


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

thanks =) .


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

just used the info and vid and posted a new article:
Used your video as the example

http://www.invertplanet.com/forum/content/124-epitokes-dancing-worm.html


----------

